# Yo que tú ni siquiera lo miraría



## sendai

Si quiero aconsejarle a un amigo, le puedo decir:
Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraría*

Ahora, también puedo decir estas frases con el mismo significado?

Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miro*
Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraba*


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Sí, puedes decir: "Yo que tú", "Yo siendo tú"


Yo que tú, ni siquiera lo mirará / lo miraría
Yo siendo tú, ni lo miró
Yo siendo tú, ni siquiera lo miró / lo mirará

Bueno por lo menos nosotros lo usamos.


----------



## Namarne

En cuanto al tiempo verbal, no hay problema. 
En cuanto a "yo que tú", es incorrecto. Lo correcto es: "yo de ti...", "yo en tu lugar..."


----------



## souquemsabess

Aquí podríamos aplicar la regla del inglés: "if I were you..."


- "If I were you, I would not look..."

Saludos desde Portugal


----------



## lamartus

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo siendo tú, ni lo miro
> Yo siendo tú, ni siquiera lo miro / lo miraría



Perdona la corrección, pero la primera persona en esos casos no lleva tilde (lo hice para no producir confusión en los que aprenden).



Namarne said:


> En cuanto a "yo que tú", es incorrecto.



Pues yo lo uso y lo oigo usar. ¿Estás seguro de que es incorrecto? No dudo de ti, Namarme, es solo que lo tengo tan oído que no me suena raro.

Un saludo a todo el mundo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Namarne, por estos rumbos lo más usado es "yo que tú" y "yo en tu lugar". "Yo de ti" jamás lo había oído.


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> Namarne, por estos rumbos lo más usado es "yo que tú" y "yo en tu lugar". "Yo de ti" jamás lo había oído.


 
Me paso igual Toño con "yo de tí", eso nunca lo había escuchado.

Gracias Lamartus.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Igual que Toño y Bb, yo también estoy acostumbrado a oír y usar "yo que tú", "yo de ti" lo he oído sólo en frases del tipo "yo de ti no me lo habría esperado", que tiene un sentido diferente. 

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Totalmente de acuerdo con Namarne: en español (de España) se dice "yo de tí" pues lo otro, como ya se ha apuntado, nos suena raro.
Clares3


----------



## lamartus

clares3 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Namarne: en español (de España) se dice "yo de tí" pues lo otro, como ya se ha apuntado, nos suena raro.
> Clares3



Pues yo hablo en español de España (o eso creo) y a mí no me suena raro. 

- Yo que tú tendría cuidado con ese tipo.
- Si fuera tú tendría cuidado con ese tipo.
- Yo en tu lugar tendría cuidado con ese tipo (EDIT)
- Yo de ti tendría cuidado con ese tipo (la he escuchado alguna vez pero a mí no me sale de forma natural).

¿Soy yo sola entonces?


----------



## mjmuak

No, no, Lamartus, no eres la única, por el sur es mucho más común usar "yo que tú", "yo de ti" me suena más formal, no sé por qué. 

Saludos


----------



## lamartus

mjmuak said:


> No, no, Lamartus, no eres la única, por el sur es mucho más común usar "yo que tú", "yo de ti" me suena más formal, no sé por qué.
> 
> Saludos



Opino como tú pero añado que yo tengo muy pocas influencias del sur o sea que por el centro lo decimos igual. 

¡Qué calor!


----------



## clares3

He encontrado esto poniendo "yo que tú" en Google: "Es regionalismo el uso de la preposición de en lugar de la conjunción que, por influencia del catalán, o como: yo de ti, yo de usted, si yo fuera de ti, yo como usted."
Así que tienen razón los demás, Amarne; se trata de un regionalismo que nos han contagiado los catalanes. En Murcia no me extraña que nos pase (creía que era en toda España, igual que lo de la "peseta") pues la influencia catalana a través de los valencianos fue muy grande para nosotros. 
Sorry.
Clares3


----------



## Namarne

clares3 said:


> He encontrado esto poniendo "yo que tú" en Google: "Es regionalismo el uso de la preposición de en lugar de la conjunción que, por influencia del catalán, o como: yo de ti, yo de usted, si yo fuera de ti, yo como usted."
> Así que tienen razón los demás, Amarne; se trata de un regionalismo que nos han contagiado los catalanes. En Murcia no me extraña que nos pase (creía que era en toda España, igual que lo de la "peseta") pues la influencia catalana a través de los valencianos fue muy grande para nosotros.
> Sorry.
> Clares3


Qué curioso. Pues muchas gracias por la aclaración. Las catalanadas de los catalanes no tienen límite.


----------



## sendai

Perdonen, no fui claro con mi duda. Ya sé que se puede decir "yo que tú" y sé qué quiere decir.  Normalmente se usa con el condicional:
Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraría*

Quiero saber si está bien dicho usar "yo que tú" con el presente y el imperfecto, cosa que escucho bastante en el habla cotidiana:

Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miro*
Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraba

*Las frases de arriba tienen mismo significado que la frase con el condicional?


----------



## Like an Angel

Me tuve que poner a pensar y al final diría que sí, todo depende de si la acción ya pasó o está por pasar o pasará. En un caso lo vas a aconsejar, en el otro vas a hacer que le den ganas de agarrarse los dedos con la puerta.

Hasta se me ocurre que también podría ser: _Yo que vos no lo habría mirado_.


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

sendai said:


> Perdonen, no fui claro con mi duda. Ya sé que se puede decir "yo que tú" y sé qué quiere decir. Normalmente se usa con el condicional:
> Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraría*
> 
> Quiero saber si está bien dicho usar "yo que tú" con el presente y el imperfecto, cosa que escucho bastante en el habla cotidiana:
> 
> Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miro*
> Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraba*
> 
> Las frases de arriba tienen mismo significado que la frase con el condicional?


 

Creo que entendí tu duda y a ver si no la agrando en vez de aclaro!

En realidad la forma correcta de decir es:
Yo que tú ni siquiera lo miraría

Utilizando el pospretérito de la primera persona del singular. Que indica una situación sujeta a otra que puede o no realizarse.

Si utilizas el copretérito de la primera persona del singular:

Yo que tú ni si quiera lo miraba 

No es correcto, pues el copretérito es un tiempo que nos uno dos acciones que son simultaneas y no condicionales, por ejemplo:

Mientras comía, lo miraba.


Igualmente es incorrecto:

Yo que tú ni siquiera lo miro.

Pues estás utilizando el presente simple, en una situación que necesariamente es condicional, pues yo no puedo ser tú en ningún momento. 

Yo no lo miro.

¡Pero no podré ser tú!


¿Te confundí?


En fin...


Definitivamente la forma correcta es la primera. Y ciertamente en el habla cotidiana he notado que hay muchas personas que confunden estos tiempos.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## lamartus

Mujerdeblanco said:


> En realidad la forma correcta de decir es:
> Yo que tú ni siquiera lo miraría


 
Depende del contexto.



> Yo que tú ni si quiera lo miraba
> 
> No es correcto,


Si me estás contando que te pasó algo con una persona y me pides consejo yo te podría decir: Cuando lo viera yo que tú ni lo miraba / ni si quiera lo miraba. A mí me parece bastante correcto y usado (¡Sacadme de mi error si estoy en uno!)




> Igualmente es incorrecto:
> 
> Yo que tú ni siquiera lo miro


Nuevamente, si me estás contando que alguien te faltó al respeto, por ejemplo, yo te puedo decir: Yo que tú, en ese momento, ni lo miro / ni lo hubiera mirado. También me parece correcto y usado pero insisto en que si estoy en un error alguien me lo aclare. 


Saludos a todos y espero opiniones .


----------



## bmxican47

Lamartus, coincido completamente contigo.


----------



## the_teacher

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> Igual que Toño y Bb, yo también estoy acostumbrado a oír y usar "yo que tú", "yo de ti" lo he oído sólo en frases del tipo "yo de ti no me lo habría esperado", que tiene un sentido diferente.
> 
> Saludos.



Igual que ustedes estoy acostumbrada a decir y escuchar *"yo que tú"* y "yo de ti" solo lo he escuchado en las mismas ocasiones que horusank. 
Otra expresión que suele ser muy utilizada por aquí aunque se sabe es gramaticalmente incorrecta es _*"yo para mi..."*_. Aunque la mayoría de la gente sabe que es una redundancia la usan igual. Lo dejo a su consideración. ¿Qué les parece?


Salu2 !!!!


----------



## Betildus

sendai said:


> Si quiero aconsejarle a un amigo, le puedo decir:
> 1) Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraría*
> 
> Ahora, también puedo decir estas frases con el mismo significado?
> 2) Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miro*
> 3) Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraba*


1) Me estás contando algo que pasó y yo te aconsejo lo que debes hacer en el *futuro*
2) Me acabas de contar lo que X persona te hizo, con esa persona a punto de encontarnos, te aconsejo lo que debes hacer *ahora*.
3) Me cuentas algo que te hizo una persona X, te aconsejo que de ahora en adelante no le dirijo la palabra y menos lo miraba nunca más. Algo definitivo.
Me suenan bien las tres.



Namarne said:


> En cuanto al tiempo verbal, no hay problema.
> En cuanto a "yo que tú", es incorrecto. Lo correcto es: "yo de ti...", "yo en tu lugar..."


Namarne, ya vimos que era catalán, por lo tanto aquí no vale .



lamartus said:


> Pues yo hablo en español de España (o eso creo) y a mí no me suena raro.
> 
> - Yo que tú tendría cuidado con ese tipo.
> - Si fuera tú tendría cuidado con ese tipo.
> - Yo en tu lugar tendría cuidado con ese tipo (EDIT)
> - Yo de ti tendría cuidado con ese tipo (la he escuchado alguna vez pero a mí no me sale de forma natural).
> 
> ¿Soy yo sola entonces?


No, no eres sola, aquí hablamos así igual: "yo que tú", "yo en tu lugar", "si yo fuera tú" pero *nunca "yo de ti".*
También coincido plenamente con lo que le respondes a Mujerdeblanco y también insisto en que si estoy en el mismo error tuyo, alguien nos lo aclare. 

Saludos y espero vuestros comentarios


----------



## Namarne

Betildus said:


> Namarne, ya vimos que era catalán, por lo tanto aquí no vale .


Sí, yo lo que veo es que en este foro para muchos ser catalán significa algo así como ser judío en ciertas tristes épocas. Si es un giro mexicano, chileno, argentino o lo que sea, entonces es una forma de hablar el español. Si en cambio es un catalanismo, "aquí no vale". 
Una curiosa manera de ser excluyentes. 
No sé cuál es tu autoridad aquí para decir lo que vale y lo que no vale. 
Me gustaría que te pasaras por el hilo sobre el "que galicado" que hay abierto ahora mismo. Todos parecen estar de acuerdo, y me parece muy bien, en aceptar un giro que la RAE determina incorrecto, aludiendo a la flexibilidad de nuestra lengua. Y sin embargo es algo claramente más incorrecto que el "yo de ti" que aquí se ha discutido, y que para nada es incorrecto, sino como mucho un giro propio de Cataluña y de otros lugares.


----------



## Ynez

Leyendo las respuestas del tema, creo que me he ido aclarando y estoy lista para contestarte, sendai:

Yo que tú ni/no lo miraría

Yo que tú ni/no lo habría mirado


Ese parece ser el uso "oficial", pero es normal que digamos:

Yo que tú ni/no lo miraba (para la primera opción)


Yo que tú ni/no lo hubiera mirado
o
Yo que tú ni lo miro

(Estas dos últimas para la segunda opción)


Namarme, a mí me parece que "yo que tú" es un uso informal de "si estuviera en tu lugar", y que simplemente se está defendiendo que ese es el uso normal en todas las zonas de habla hispana menos, parece ser, en Cataluña, Murcia...(necesitamos más participantes para saber más). Recuerda namarme que fuiste tú quien dijo que lo correcto es "yo de ti". 

A mí me hiciste dudar, y mira que jamás había oído eso   

Pero haces bien en reivindicar tu uso particular. Todos decimos cosas en nuestros dialectos que no son la norma general, pero son las que decimos. Si todos habláramos igual y lo tuviéramos muy claro, estos foros serían muy aburridos.


----------



## iaf

Namarne said:


> Sí, yo lo que veo es que en este foro para muchos ser catalán significa algo así como ser judío en ciertas tristes épocas. Si es un giro mexicano, chileno, argentino o lo que sea, entonces es una forma de hablar el español. Si en cambio es un catalanismo, "aquí no vale".
> Una curiosa manera de ser excluyentes.
> No sé cuál es tu autoridad aquí para decir lo que vale y lo que no vale.
> Me gustaría que te pasaras por el hilo sobre el "que galicado" que hay abierto ahora mismo. Todos parecen estar de acuerdo, y me parece muy bien, en aceptar un giro que la RAE determina incorrecto, aludiendo a la flexibilidad de nuestra lengua. Y sin embargo es algo claramente más incorrecto que el "yo de ti" que aquí se ha discutido, y que para nada es incorrecto, sino como mucho un giro propio de Cataluña y de otros lugares.



 Creo que esto está saliendo del tema del hilo. 
No obstante, como hablás de la flexibilidad de nuestra lengua en el otro hilo, bueh, me siento un poquito aludida...

Sin profundizar demasiado: fijate que comparás una región de un país (Cataluña) con países enteros (México, Chile, Argentina) - y eso no me parece muy proporcionado ni muy justo. Imaginate si todos nos pusiéramos a desglosar las quinticientas diferencias regionales de nuestros países y tildar lo demás de "incorrecto"... resultaría bastante tedioso para el resto del mundo hispanohablante, ¿no?
A modo personal, varias veces he sentido pocas ganas de seguir un hilo cuando, en temas que conciernen a nuestro idioma en general, el debate se enroscaba en regionalismos españoles y nada más.

De todos modos, terminamos creando confusiones alrededor de una expresión que no no estaba en duda ("yo que tú..."), y olvidamos que la pregunta era respecto a la segunda parte: "...lo miraría/miro/miraba"

Y para no "mirarnos el ombligo" , volviendo al hilo:
Las tres variantes me parecen posibles.
1. Yo que tú ni siquiera *lo miraría*. (tono de sugerencia, a futuro)
2. Yo que tú ni siquiera *lo miro*. (idem 1., coloquial y más incisivo)
3. Yo que tu ni siquiera *lo miraba*. (quedó en el pasado, ya fue. Aunque aquí me suena mejor "...ni siquiera *lo hubiera mirado*", como también ya nombraron.)

Desde mi micromundo,
saludos, iaf.


----------



## Namarne

Ynez said:


> fuiste tú quien dijo que lo correcto es "yo de ti".


Bueno, no creo haberlo negado en ningún momento. Incluso reconocí luego que estaba en un error, en otro post. 
Por cierto, no me atrevía a introducir algo que tú acabas de decir, y es que "yo que tú" sustituye a otra frase más larga: "si estuviera en tu lugar". 
Yo había pensado algo parecido, y es que el origen de "yo que tú" fuera una frase más larga con elipsis, algo así como: "*yo* en el mismo lugar *que tú*". Porque, francamente, sea por el estigma de mi condición de catalán o no, la frase de marras no me parecía gramaticalmente correcta. Luego ya he visto que puede considerarse un modismo generalizado, sin más, y ya está. Pero aun así se me ocurrió esa posibilidad de la elipsis, como origen que la justificara. 
Y entonces pensé que quizá el mismo origen podía tener "yo de ti" (perdón, perdón, perdón por repetir tan horrible frase). Porque podría provenir también de una frase con elipsis: "*yo* en el lugar *de ti*". Y esto es lo que ya no me atrevía a decir, por miedo a que tenga también la marca cainita del nordeste peninsular. 
Yo no tengo problemas en reconocer catalanismos, pero sigo reivindicando que no se me diga: "eso aquí no vale". Lo encuentro excluyente.


----------



## Ynez

Namarne said:


> Y entonces pensé que quizá el mismo origen podía tener "yo de ti" (perdón, perdón, perdón por repetir tan horrible frase). Porque podría provenir también de una frase con elipsis: "*yo* en el lugar *de ti*".



Ahora nos podrías explicar cómo se dice eso mismo en catalán, porque yo imagino que el origen lógico sea influencia del catalán en este caso concreto, y no una elipsis...pero me estoy atreviendo mucho, pues ni idea de cómo es en catalán.

Solo puedo imaginar que, por lógica, en el español de Cataluña haya muchos giros que sean influencia del catalán.


----------



## clares3

"Otra expresión que suele ser muy utilizada por aquí aunque se sabe es gramaticalmente incorrecta es _*"yo para mi..."*_. Aunque la mayoría de la gente sabe que es una redundancia la usan igual. Lo dejo a su consideración. ¿Qué les parece?"

Eso de "yo para mí" lo he escuchdo mucho en Murcia.  
Clares3


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lamartus said:


> Si me estás contando que te pasó algo con una persona y me pides consejo yo te podría decir: Cuando lo viera yo que tú ni lo miraba / ni si quiera lo miraba. A mí me parece bastante correcto y usado (¡Sacadme de mi error si estoy en uno!)


 
Puesto que lo pides, *Marta*, te doy mi opinión:



> Cuando lo viera yo que tú ni lo miraba.


 
*Cuando lo viera* me suena raro. La concordancia de los tiempos también me choca.
Yo diría, aunque no descarto equivocarme:

*Cuando lo vea, yo que tú ni lo miraría.*
O bien:
*Si lo viera, yo que tú ni lo miraría.*

Por otro lado, si bien el *yo de ti* es un regionalismo influencia del catalán, hay que reconocer que está ya demasiado divulgado como para pretender erradicarlo. Tarde o temprano pasará a tener carta de naturaleza...
Tampoco creo que, en el lenguaje hablado, haya que rasgarse las vestiduras por decirlo. 

Pero, sin lugar a dudas, lo correcto es *yo que tú* o *yo en tu lugar*.


----------



## Betildus

Namarne said:


> En cuanto al tiempo verbal, no hay problema.
> En cuanto a "yo que tú", es incorrecto. Lo correcto es: "yo de ti...", "yo en tu lugar..."


Cada uno asevera lo que cree correcto.



Namarne said:


> Sí, yo lo que veo es que en este foro para muchos ser catalán significa algo así como ser judío en ciertas tristes épocas. Si es un giro mexicano, chileno, argentino o lo que sea, entonces es una forma de hablar el español. Si en cambio es un catalanismo, "aquí no vale".
> Una curiosa manera de ser excluyentes.
> No sé cuál es tu autoridad aquí para decir lo que vale y lo que no vale.
> Me gustaría que te pasaras por el hilo sobre el "que galicado" que hay abierto ahora mismo. Todos parecen estar de acuerdo, y me parece muy bien, en aceptar un giro que la RAE determina incorrecto, aludiendo a la flexibilidad de nuestra lengua. Y sin embargo es algo claramente más incorrecto que el "yo de ti" que aquí se ha discutido, y que para nada es incorrecto, sino como mucho un giro propio de Cataluña y de otros lugares.


No era mi intención de que te sintieras así, sólo me estaba acordando que en foro se hace hincapié en que no se aceptan palabras en otro idioma, sólo eso.
Ej.
- *Yo que tú*, no voy a España porque nos están deportando aunque seamos "pasajeros en tránsito" y en vista de lo anterior, ni siquiera *miraré *más un mapa de Europa ya que nunca podré ir. 
(Personal, ¿Qué es más terrible?)


----------



## mjmuak

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Cuando lo viera* me suena raro. La concordancia de los tiempos también me choca.
> Yo diría, aunque no descarto equivocarme:
> 
> *Cuando lo vea, yo que tú ni lo miraría.*
> O bien:
> *Si lo viera, yo que tú ni lo miraría.*


 
A mí no me suena nada raro, al contrario, me suena menos natural el condicional:



lamartus said:


> Yo que tú ni si quiera lo miraba
> 
> Si me estás contando que te pasó algo con una persona y me pides consejo yo te podría decir: Cuando lo viera yo que tú ni lo miraba / ni si quiera lo miraba. A mí me parece bastante correcto y usado (¡Sacadme de mi error si estoy en uno!)


 
Pero si pongo la frase completa me suena mejor con el condicional:

Si yo estuviera en el lugar que tú, ni lo miraría.

No sé, será cuestión de gustos?



Víctor Pérez said:


> Por otro lado, si bien el *yo de ti* es un regionalismo influencia del catalán, hay que reconocer que está ya demasiado divulgado como para pretender erradicarlo. Tarde o temprano pasará a tener carta de naturaleza...
> Tampoco creo que, en el lenguaje hablado, haya que rasgarse las vestiduras por decirlo.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, no sé lo que opina la RAE del tema pero, venga de donde venga, está muy extendido en España; cierto es que yo uso y oigo más a menudo "yo que tú" pero "yo de ti" no me suena mal, me suena más del norte (vamos, de despeñaperros pa'rriba), pero no mal.

Un saludo


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

lamartus said:


> Perdona la corrección, pero la primera persona en esos casos no lleva tilde (lo hice para no producir confusión en los que aprenden).
> 
> Pues yo lo uso y lo oigo usar. ¿Estás seguro de que es incorrecto? No dudo de ti, Namarme, es solo que lo tengo tan oído que no me suena raro.
> 
> Un saludo a todo el mundo.


 
Pues sí, es bastante usado, y malo o no, ya quién quita. Hay que acostumbrarse a él, creo que es más fácil aceptarlo que intentar abolirlo...

Y algo que pienso está mejorcito es: Siendo tú...

¡Un abrazo Lamartus!

Y para aprovechar, un saludo a Souquemsabess, desaparecida, te esperamos en el foro portugués paisanita.


----------



## Domtom

sendai said:


> Si quiero aconsejarle a un amigo, le puedo decir:
> Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraría*
> 
> Ahora, también puedo decir estas frases con el mismo significado?
> 
> Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miro*
> Yo que tú ni siquiera lo *miraba*


 
*Yo que tú* es correcto, pero no del todo formal. Más formal es *yo de ti/tú* o *yo en tu lugar*. 

Ahora bien, es el condicional lo que va:

Yo que tú _ni siquiera / no_ lo miraría 

Yo que tú _ni siquiera / no_ lo miro / miraba 
-


----------



## lamartus

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Pues sí, es bastante usado, y malo o no, ya quién quita. Hay que acostumbrarse a él, creo que es más fácil aceptarlo que intentar abolirlo...



De hecho, en este hilo, se ha llegado a la conclusión no solo de que es usado sino que es correcto, por lo tanto no tiene sentido intentar abolirlo.

Abrazos para ti también.


----------



## lamartus

Domtom said:


> *Yo que tú* es correcto, pero no del todo formal. Más formal es *yo de ti/tú* o *yo en tu lugar*.
> 
> Ahora bien, es el condicional lo que va:
> 
> Yo que tú (ni siquiera) lo miraría
> 
> Yo que tú (ni siquiera) lo miro / miraba



En "yo de ti" ya hemos visto en el hilo que es un giro traído desde el catalán y que no se usa ni oye en todas partes (de hecho no lo usa la mayoría). En cuanto a "yo en tu lugar" estoy de acuerdo, es más formal y quizá lo recomendable en contextos formales.

Condicional, pasado o presente... depende. Hay varios ejemplos de uso en el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## mjmuak

Domtom said:


> Yo que tú (ni siquiera) lo miro / miraba


 
Pero ¿por qué está mal??  Pregunto porque de verdad no sé si lo está o no.  Yo lo uso tal cual Lamartus lo explicó (lo verde es mío):



lamartus said:


> Nuevamente, si me estás contando que alguien te faltó al respeto, por ejemplo, yo te puedo decir: Yo (si estoy/hubiera estado en el lugar) que tú, en ese momento, ni lo miro / ni lo hubiera/ habría mirado. También me parece correcto y usado pero insisto en que si estoy en un error alguien me lo aclare.


 


lamartus said:


> Si me estás contando que te pasó algo con una persona y me pides consejo yo te podría decir: Cuando lo viera yo que tú ni lo miraba/ miraría / ni si quiera lo miraba/ miraría. A mí me parece bastante correcto y usado (¡Sacadme de mi error si estoy en uno!)


----------



## Malaia

lamartus said:


> Pues yo hablo en español de España (o eso creo) y a mí no me suena raro.
> 
> - Yo que tú tendría cuidado con ese tipo.
> - Si fuera tú tendría cuidado con ese tipo.
> - Yo en tu lugar tendría cuidado con ese tipo (EDIT)
> - Yo de ti tendría cuidado con ese tipo (la he escuchado alguna vez pero a mí no me sale de forma natural).
> 
> ¿Soy yo sola entonces?


 Yo oigo mucho decir "yo que tú", o "en tu lugar...." que sea correcto o no...creo que con el tiempo acabarán por hacerlo correcto si no lo fuere. Estoy deacuerdo con todas estos ejemplos...se usan indistintamente.


----------



## Aviador

Ynez said:


> Ahora nos podrías explicar cómo se dice eso mismo en catalán, porque yo imagino que el origen lógico sea influencia del catalán en este caso concreto, y no una elipsis...pero me estoy atreviendo mucho, pues ni idea de cómo es en catalán.
> 
> Solo puedo imaginar que, por lógica, en el español de Cataluña haya muchos giros que sean influencia del catalán.



Ynez, se dice "jo de tu" /ʒo ðə tu/.

Es curioso, pero Betildus, en su mensaje #21, respondiendo a Lamartus, dice "no eres sola" en lugar _de no estás sola_ que sería lo más normal en castellano. No acusa extrañeza y parece *entender perfectamente*. En catalán, "no ets (del verbo _ser_) sola" sería la forma más natural. Entre los dos idiomas no existe total correspondencia con los verbos _estar_ y _ser_.

Saludos


----------



## Domtom

-
Hola *Mjmuak* :

Que la frase 

_Yo que tú, en ese momento, ni lo miro_ , sea  , no significa que la frase

_Yo que tú, ni siquiera lo mir_o 

o

_Yo que tú, no lo miro_

sean igualmente  .

En el primer ejemplo, gracias al "en ese momento" nos ponemos en una situación de presente "imaginario" digamos (perdón, no me sé explicar bien), lo que nos permite usar el presente: _miro_.

Pero en los otros dos ejemplos, parece coherente que, si estamos bajo una condición , la de que si mi persona fuera la tuya, el verbo asociado esté en condicional, ¿no?
-


----------



## Domtom

Aviador said:


> Ynez, se dice "jo de tu".


 
Es verdad, ¿qué se empatollan con que yo de ti es un catalanismo? Pero si precisamente en catalán decimos jo de tú, en donde, palabra por palabra, significa jo = yo , de = de, tú = tú , y en visión de conjunto, igualmente yo de tú = jo de tú, en todo caso.

(Por cierto, lo de empatollan sí que puede que sea un catalanismo.)


----------



## mjmuak

Pero Domtom, si alguien te está contando algo que le ha pasado estáis los dos bien situados en contexto, luego no hace falta decir "en ese momento", eso se sobreentiende, por eso digo que no veo por qué puede estar mal,  todo depende de lo que estemos obviando, ¿no te parece?

Lo de la condición me parece muy lógico, lo he pensado con lo de "yo que tú ni lo miraba", pero en nuestra lengua también es posible usar el imperfecto de indicatico en las condicionales:

Si tuviera dinero me compraba una casa.

Luego esta también es posible:

Yo (si estuviera en el lugar) que tú ni lo miraba.

Saludos


----------



## Domtom

-
Bueno, vayamos por partes:

1) Yo que tú no lo miro. Así, en presete, la verdad es que tampoco me parece tan mal. Incluso rectifico y me parece muy bien cuando queremos enfatizar, conseguir que nos hagan más caso. Es, un poquito, como cuando un oficial del ejército dicta a la tropa: "¡Nadie se mueve!" No dice el más correcto "Que nadie se mueva", sino "nadie se mueve". Porque de esa manera, utilizando el presente, subraya el hecho de que la obediencia a esa orden debe _presentarse_ (de "presente") ya, pero ya. De inmediato hay que obedecer sin dubitación.

Pero ya en la vida civil y en un lenguaje más formal, diremos "que nadie se mueva" porque es como decir "por favor, si es posible, que nadie se mueva; es que sino pasa eso, y..."; o sea, más educado.

2) Pero el uso del imperfecto de indicativo en vez del condicional... eso sí que lo veo inadmisible (aunque no pocas veces oigamos ese cambio verbal). Pero es mi modesta opinión, y aquí estamos para que cada cual diga la suya. Ahora, que lo argumente... no sé, no soy muy gramatical, yo te lo digo por intuición.


----------



## mjmuak

Domtom said:


> -
> 2) Pero el uso del imperfecto de indicativo en vez del condicional... eso sí que lo veo inadmisible (aunque no pocas veces oigamos ese cambio verbal). Pero es mi modesta opinión, y aquí estamos para que cada cual diga la suya. Ahora, que lo argumente... no sé, no soy muy gramatical, yo te lo digo por intuición.


 
Yo tampoco sé si es correcto o no, pero te lo vas a encontrar en más de un manual de español para extranjeros:

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...1tica%20alemana/Oraciones%20condicionales.htm

Esto lo he encontradoen wikipedia:

_El pretérito imperfecto hipotético o condicional se utiliza en las oraciones condicionales en lugar del condicional, expresa una acción posible de ser realizada: Si tuviera dinero, me compraba una casa._

Jeje, es el ejemplo típico, lo había pensado yo antes de mirar la wikipedia!!


----------



## Betildus

Aviador said:


> Ynez, se dice "jo de tu" /ʒo ðə tu/.
> 
> Es curioso, pero Betildus, en su mensaje #21, respondiendo a Lamartus, dice "no eres sola" en lugar _de no estás sola_ que sería lo más normal en castellano. No acusa extrañeza y parece *entender perfectamente*. En catalán, "no ets (del verbo _ser_) sola" sería la forma más natural. Entre los dos idiomas no existe total correspondencia con los verbos _estar_ y _ser_.
> 
> Saludos


Si la persona pregunta: ¿Soy yo sola entonces?
Yo respondo: No eres sola

Si pregunta: ¿Estoy yo sola entonces?
Respondo: No estás sola

Y con respecto a lo que dice mjmuak, yo lo pondría como:
_"Si tuviera dinero, me compraría una casa._
_"Si tuviera dinero, iba y me compraba una casa inmediatamente._

¡Bah! parece que nos estamos saliendo del hilo


----------



## Domtom

Betildus said:


> ¡Bah! parece que nos estamos saliendo del hilo


 
No lo creo, porque el _yo que tú_ (o el _yo en tu lugar_, me da igual) es inseparable del verbo que le debe seguir.


----------



## JCAP2009

Hola, 

Gracias a todos por las previas explicaciones y aclaraciones. 
A mi me gustaria saber si "Yo que ella" o "Yo que vosotros" también es correcto.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## mirx

JCAP2009 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias a todos por las previas explicaciones y aclaraciones.
> A mi me gustaria saber si "Yo que ella" o "Yo que vosotros" también es correcto.
> Gracias de antemano



Ándenle, pues que es correcto, por supuesto, cabiar de pronombre no altera la gramática. Lo que sí no es aceptable ni correcto es "yo de ti"; una claro calco catalán que como se ha observado es completamente irreconocible en América.





> *2.2.5.* También se usa la conjunción _que_ en estructuras contrastivas del tipo _yo que tú...;_ _tú, al contrario que él...; _o_ él, al revés que su hija...: «Yo que usted lo pensaría»_ (Lynch _Dedos_ [Arg. 1977]); _«Yo pienso, al contrario que mi admirado Manuel Hidalgo, que las guerras son muy peligrosas»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 12.5.99). *No debe usarse en su lugar la preposición de,  uso achacable en muchos casos al influjo de otras lenguas, como el  catalán, donde se emplea en estas construcciones la preposición*: _«Yo de Leguina no dimitiría» _(_País_ [Esp.] 1.4.85);_«Porque Yeltsin, al contrario de Gorbachov, reniega del marxismo-leninismo»_ (_Universal_ [Ven.] 21.4.93); debió decirse _Yo que Leguina _y _Yeltsin, al contrario que Gorbachov_.


La parte en negritas es calco mío.


----------



## campem

Yo soy tú y ni lo miro


----------



## XiaoRoel

Parece que *la explicación es interna del español* (aunque haya podido ayudar la acción del sustrato) por trancategorizaciones en el sentido _substantivo > adjetivo_ (*de ti* es una _estructura adjetiva CN_ y *que tú* una _oración adjetiva_ (relativo en el que la foresis apunta a *yo*). De hecho se usa *yo de ti* aquí en Galicia en perfecta alternancia con *yo que tí,* y no podemos aquí invocar un sustrato o un adstrato del catalán  (sería algo fantasioso e imposible históricamente).
Estructura: _*sintagma nominal*_, núcleo substantivo *yo*, CN *de ti/que tú*, ambas _estructuras adjetivas_, *de ti* es un _adjetivo sintagmático_ en el que *de*, además de _conectar_ el sintagma nominal *ti* a su núcleo, funciona como un _morfema de genitivo_ (los _morfemas de genitivo_, en las lenguas que los poseen, convierten al substantivo funcionalmente en un adjetivo); *que tú *es una oración _subordinada adjetiva_ en la que el _relativo_, que representa al antecedente *yo*, recibe un "_atributo_" CN, un _sintagma nominal substantivo convertido en adjetivo_ (_predicativo_ o, si queréis, _atributivo_) del núcleo substantivo, el sintagma nominal *yo*; el _*relativo*_ sirve como _conectivo subordinante_ y como marca de adjetivación del sintagma nominal *tú* al que dirige hacia el núcleo nominal, el antecedente *yo* con el que _concierta_ en género y número (sólo visibles en la forma única que cuando ésta lleva determinantes o adyacentes o por la aparición de un verbo en plural o singular según lo sea el antecedente).
Ambas estructuras adjetivas son de lo más normal en español y estas frases son *absolutamente equivalentes e intercambiables*, sin necesitar para nada la explicación por el catalán, en su estructura fundamental de *sintagma nominal substantivo* (el núcleo) *con adyacente adjetivo* (las dos estructuras antes comentadas) el substantivo adjetivado es *tú* en ambos casos, y *yo* el núcleo substantivo.


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

A mí, "yo de ti" me suena raro, pero porque al escucharlo espero que detrás de esa frase venga algo como "...espero un regalo / quiero un abrazo / etc.", es decir, siento que "de ti" es el complemento de un verbo ("espero", "quiero"), y que este complemento se pone delante solo para dar énfasis. Podríamos poner ese complemento entre comas y se entendería mejor lo que quiero decir:

_Yo, de ti, espero un gesto sincero._
_Yo, de ti, conozco todo.
_
Por eso me resulta extraño el "yo de ti" en lugar de "yo que tú":

_Yo de ti me compraría la casa.
Yo de ti estudiaría.

_Con estos últimos ejemplos, a primera vista, me parece que quisiera decir:

_Yo me compraría tu casa/una de tus casas.
Yo estudiaría sobre ti.

_Aunque, obviamente, el contexto sería suficiente y no habría malentendidos. Solo quiero expresar por qué a mí me suena un poco incorrecto. Es solo por eso. Quizá es porque no estoy acostumbrado a ese uso.

Saludos


----------

